# logiciel de modélisation BDD



## koyot3 (4 Octobre 2006)

bonjour
je suis a la recherche pour des comptes-rendus de logiciels qui permettent de modéliser des schémas conceptuels, entité associations de base de donnée, ....

sur pc, il y avait analyseSI mais je ne sais pas s'il en existe sur mac
dc si quelqu'un en utilisant un, merci pour vos conseils ...

bonne journée


----------

